# Probleme mit Omondo und eUML2



## HerrRitschwumm (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Probleme:
Ich benötige ein Tool zum Darstellen von Klassen als verschiedene Diagramme in der Eclipse-Umgebung. Ich hab dazu erstmal Omondo verwendet, da gab's dann Probleme und ich hab's mit eUML2 versucht, führte aber zu den gleichen Problemen.
Diese sind im Folgenden: 

1.
Die Darstellung von Assoziationen bezüglich Multiplizität funktioniert (ohne dass UML Annotations in den Code geschrieben werden müssen), aber man kann nicht selektiv einzelnen Attribute oder Methoden ausblenden. Mann kann eine einzige ausblenden,  will man eine weitere ausblenden, blendet's die andere wieder ein (Problem bei der aktuellen EclipseUML 3.3 Free Version von der Omondo Homepage). Auch lässt die Gesamtperformance von Eclipse beim Arbeiten mit den UML Diagrammen stark zu wünschen übrig, es scheint fast so als würde bei jedem Klick mit der Maus auf die Diagrammdarstellungsfläche ein Refresh auf die Diagramme ausgeführt, was dann zusätzlich noch dazu führt, dass das einzig ausblendbare Objekt in einem Diagramm wieder da ist. Total super. Einzelne Klassendiagramme lassen sich problemlos entfernen und kommen auch nicht wieder.


2.
Das Ausblenden von einzelnen Attributen und Funktionen ist möglich (so z.B. beim Eclipse 3.3 SDK mit eUML2 Plugin und der EclipseUML 3.2 Studio Version von der Omondo Homepage), allerdings scheitert es an der Darstellung von Assoziationen mit der Multiplizität " * ", also Listen und Collections). Man bekommt dann meist zwischen 2 Klassen nur einen gestrichelten Pfeil wo 'import' draufsteht. Schreibt man allerdings UML-Annotations an die entsprechenden Stellen im Code, funktioniert die entsprechende Darstellung. Allerdings möchte ich meinen Code nicht erst noch mit UML-Annotations auskleiden, vor allem weil es ja anscheinend auch ohne Annotations funktionieren könnte (siehe 1.)

Das Fehlen ähnlicher Problembeschreibungen im Internet lässt mich vermuten, dass ich anscheinend ziemlich allein dastehe, mit meinen Problemen. Es wär deshalb sensationell, wenn jemand hier Rat wüsste bzw. ähnliche Probleme hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Günter Schlegl


----------

